# Inversor ABB



## fha1078 (Jul 17, 2006)

Hola a todos, Miren yo tengo un problema donde trabajo, hay un inversor que me dieron a reparar de la marca ABB, de 760KW, lo que hace es que pasando de 20 minutos baja la frecuencia y en consecuencia las RPM del motor, ya estuve checando tarjetas y en la fase w tengo que se inhiben los GTOs y me fui a los diodos de free-wheeling pero como son muy caros y no tenemos en stock no estoy seguro si realmente estan dañados, Alguien del foro ME PODRIA DAR UN TIP porque ya revise mucho el equipo y no le encuentro exactamente que es, les agradeceria su valiosa ayuda.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 17, 2006)

Estas seguro que son GTO?, que modelo es el variador ACS 400, ACS 600, ACS 800, por que si corresponden a esta linea de seguro que se tratan IGBT's, además te recomendaria que miraras que consumo esta teniendo el motor durante ese tiempo, además de saber si la carga que tiene el motor es de torque variable o constante, por que posiblemente si el variador esta haciendo eso despues de 20 MIN lo mas seguro es que el VFD este trabajando en modo de DTC(Direct current torque) que lo que hace es que si el sistema detecto una corriente más alta de lo seteada por programación, el variador va a bajar la velocidad con el proposito de mantener una misma corriente bajando la velocidad ya que el torque es inversamente proporcional a la velocidad y si esto es asi revisa la carga que esta acoplada al motor.

Espero que esta ayuda sea de utilidad.


----------



## fha1078 (Jul 18, 2006)

Mil Gracias por tu ayuda, mira es un SAMISTART 460F460, el cual presenta las fallas que explique anteriormente, los dispositivos de potencia si son GTOs de la marca Westcode, cuando inicia su marcha toma 400A y hay 2 equipos iguales en estos los motores similares toman 380A por 20A esta demas, despues de un rato se inhibe la fase W tomando hasta 550Aya que funcionan solo 2 fases, encontramosun gto mal puesto en la fase U y lo reemplazamos, pero lo sigue haciendo, entonces crees que sea el motor porque no lo hemos probado con otro equipo, la verdad estoy bien sacado de onda, te agradeceria tu valiosisima ayuda.

Gracias.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jul 18, 2006)

Ok ya sabiendo esto lo que puedes hacer es revisar como estas los pulsos de disparos que llegan a los GTO, que para un circuito de estas magnitudes debe tener uno por GTO, no estoy muy familiarizado con estos esquemas para GTO pero lo que si estiy seguro es que estos se activan con un voltaje positivo y se desactican con uno negativo, si tu puedes mirar cada pulso de disparo, recuerda que son 6 para que te hagas una idea de como son estos disparos, yo deje un enlace en la sección de esquemas y planos, estos son con modulos IGBT, pero el principio es el mismo solamente que a una frecuencia mucho menor yo supongo que por ser una potencia muy grande la frecuencia portadora del PWM no debe ser mayor de 2Khz, yo te sugiero que los revises con el osciloscopio, todos los pulsos y revises la forma de estos, en algunos modelos del puente trifasico los pulsos que va al lado negativo no son iguales a los del lado positivo, pero tanto los 3 del lado positivo como del lado negativo tienen que ser iguales es decir los (-) tienen que ser iguales y los (+) tienen que ser iguales en su forma de onda(sabiendo que tienen un desfase 120º electricos.
No te asustes si ves mas de 6 GTO lo que hacen con esta conexion es que al colocar GTO en paralelo es aumentar capacidad en corriente, igual para c/u de ellos debe haber un circuito de disparo.

Saludos


----------

